# Package bees and splits



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

The last workshop at USF was swarms, splits and package bees. This is how you do it! Notice the standard Florida bee suit for swarms.
http://americasbeekeeper.com/3_frame_split.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/3_frame_w_queen.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/making_splits.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/syrup_in_package.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/shaking_package_bees.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/sugar_syrup_to_calm.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/3_frame_split.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/3_frame_w_queen.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/Jasons_swarm.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/Jason_collecting_swarm.JPG


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

Was the swarm made just for the class?


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

hmmm, I wear the same swarm suit over here on the east coast


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

I wish I could get the bees to swarm on command. We can train them to find explosives and land mines but not to swarm on class day. The other 26 hives enjoyed all the attention.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

hrm...i can't think of a good reason not to remove a few frames before shaking in the package.

what is shown is shaking them onto the top bars...i find it much better to shake them INTO the hive interior and then replace the frames.

deknow


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

3rd pic shows transfering from nuc to hive and there are 3 green plastic drone frames in the hive. Why?

Johnny


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> . . . .


Instead of posting "This is how you do it!" it may have been better to say "this is how we did it".

My first thought was the same as deknow's.

As AmericasBeekeeper, you are held to a higher standard.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

The couple with the green frames insisted on taking them home that way. They assured me they had the medium super at home and would transfer them as soon as possible. They will get a great bunch of drones with so many frames but a poor hive for anything other than queen mating. For background, 9 cases of Pierco foundation came in the day prior and it was gone before that family got to the table. That is how many hives we made the building class last month. There are many ways to hive package bees that were demonstrated at the workshop. Notice one picture is of the package cage just left in the brood super. The second option discussed at the workshop was removing 3 or 4 frames and dumping the bees. All the options are presented. Based on beekeeping since 1969 and the Florida Master Beekeeper program, there are many individual preferences for every beekeeper. Making 24 splits and 2 package bees in half a day with the greatest chance of success, this was the decision of the day. They wanted to take these home quickly. I have heard from most of the new beekeepers and most are doing well, several extremely well. One queen died in the cage. Not bad for 26 hives in one day. We will be extracting from all these new hives in a few months.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

I picked up seven more hives and a battery of queens to make splits for those that missed them last workshop. I did not know David Miksa has Buckfast bees off European stock. These are light colored and gentle. I really want some of those Buckfast girls.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Pictures from one of the new beekeepers splits of the last workshop. 
http://ewg.smugmug.com/Nature/Bees/11982815_5GQb9#851903386_jptn6


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

More pictures from a new beekeeper
http://americasbeekeeper.com/Carla's_Hive.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/Burr_Comb.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/Scooping_bees.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/Carla_scooping_bees.JPG


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

We made a few more splits at the inspection workshop.
http://americasbeekeeper.com/more_splits.jpg


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

New beekeepers are still joining the bee workshops and want hives.
http://americasbeekeeper.com/USF_July4.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/Sep_Bee 009.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/Sep_Bee 014.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/Sep_Bee 018.JPG


----------



## arcowandbeegirl (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for posting all the links to pictures!


----------



## SoarWestBees (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow, really looks like a good event for people to see what happens and how to work with and handle bees. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you, there are a lot of almost beekeepers waiting to populate the hives they made this month. I made a couple splits Saturday just because there were capped swarm cells. If the hives want to reproduce, I will help!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

One of the new beekeepers took all these pictures of the splits and package bee workshop.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626491776933/


----------



## Hivey (Jan 31, 2011)

AmericasBeekeeper I must say yesterdays class(4/30/11)was off the charts.You and your volunteers did a fantastic job yesterday,which made for a very exciting day for all of the new beeks.I'm sure I can speak for all your students,that we all really appreciate all the hard work and dedication that went into making all this happen.

*Thanks so much!!!*


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you, we will still be making a few splits for those that missed the first opportunity.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

We are getting more queens to make more splits Friday, May 27th.


----------

